# how does synthol work?



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

hi i am not going to take synthol ever but am interested in what is in the muscle to make it look like it does, is it just fluid? im pretty sure they cant flex them like a normal muscle, anyone explain please? thanks :laugh:


----------



## poker face (Jul 11, 2010)

its a sterile oil that is injected between the muscle and fat to bulk up that area ,its also very painfull and totaly unnedded by the avarage bodybulider ,it should only be used by pro,s and in very small ammounts to bring up lagging body parts before a compition.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

poker face said:


> its a sterile oil that is injected between the muscle and fat to bulk up that area ,its also very painfull and totaly unnedded by the avarage bodybulider ,it should only be used by pro,s and in very small ammounts to bring up lagging body parts before a compition.


x2

Personally, i don't understand why the hell anyone would inject oil into their muscle... I can't imagine it'll be good for you, not long term anyways, doesn't improve your strength or any other benefits, apart from making you look bigger.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

poker face said:


> its a sterile oil that is injected between the muscle and fat to bulk up that area ,its also very painfull and totaly unnedded by the avarage bodybulider ,it should only be used by pro,s and in very small ammounts to bring up lagging body parts before a compition.


great post mate thanks, so the pics you see like my avatar is just over the top prats using it and if used properly it shouldnt look like its being used atall, rite?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

The post above implies that it's used subcutaneously.

It's injected into a muscle over a course of several weeks to increase the size/alter the shape by stretching the muscle fascia.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

didnt Valentino in your avi have to have his bicep cut out in the end after it went septic?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Synthol is a site enhancing sterile oil. Its not injected between muscle and fat????!! Its injected into the muscle, where ultimately it will stretch the muscle facia, allowing you to build new tissue into the stretched area.

Its complex to use, requires alot of injecting, needs to be researched and used properly or you can fuk up with lumpy out of proportion sites etc.

Used well, can be awesome. I have researched this alot recently, not ready for it yet but someday im going to give it a shot.


----------



## poker face (Jul 11, 2010)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Synthol is a site enhancing sterile oil. Its not injected between muscle and fat????!! Its injected into the muscle, where ultimately it will stretch the muscle facia, allowing you to build new tissue into the stretched area.
> 
> Its complex to use, requires alot of injecting, needs to be researched and used properly or you can fuk up with lumpy out of proportion sites etc.
> 
> Used well, can be awesome. I have researched this alot recently, not ready for it yet but someday im going to give it a shot.


 oh right :confused1:

it can be used subcutaneously and this is the best way to do it ,useing it im can lead to many problems ,synthol has solvents in it that are very bad for the muscle leading to muscle breakdown /dead muscle cells ect ,not worth it at all mate


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i think you may be a little confused PF

synthol is a IM shot....never subQ


----------



## poker face (Jul 11, 2010)

i know guys who step on stage that have done small volume sub q synthol injections ,it dont last very long but the reason they do it is for comp purpose only.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

never heard this tbh

i can only see this causing a nasty swollen look...which will blur defanition....i would swerve this use...esp if doing a show

anyway....to the OP

synthol is used injected into muscle bellies...mainly arms....but traps delts and pecs are done by some

it swells the muscles with a slow dispersing oil to create a bigger muscle

if used correctly, it can enhance the look of a muscle to a desirable effect

there are some that think it stretches the muscle facia, creatining room for the muscle to grow

to do this large volumes are required on an ED basis

i personally have tried it, and didnt feel it worked that well

others dissagree...imo the jury is out


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

poker face said:


> oh right :confused1:
> 
> *it can be used subcutaneously and this is the best way to do it* ,useing it im can lead to many problems ,synthol has solvents in it that are very bad for the muscle leading to muscle breakdown /dead muscle cells ect ,not worth it at all mate


you really need to check your sources of info, i knew Chris Clarke who invented synthol and i know it is not made to used sub-q, and i have never heard of anyone using it sub-q


----------

